# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Setting my expectations

## bototheclown

I once bought a 4 axis CNC milling machine while completely disregarding the warnings from the sales guy. It’s an awesome machine, but turns out he was right, there’s no way I could mill components as big as I wanted to. I’m disappointed, but it’s entirely my fault.

I’m considering a T-Rex-24 and I’d like to avoid doing the same mistake again. I want to print BIG stuff. Given this would be my first 3D printer and there aren’t many large “prosumer” printers out there; I would appreciate if someone could set my expectations to the right level.

Besides excruciatingly long print times, are there any other issues I should expect with large prints? I assume such a hefty printer will be reliable and produce repeatable results (i.e. once a “recipe” is found to work, it will consistently and reliably work) right?

I assume repeatable results will require repeatable environment, so I plan on building an enclosure for the printer.

Thanks for your feedback and guidance.

----------


## postmahomeson

well you are considering a good choice because the quality is nice thanks to its bolt thread axis with ball bearings giving good coordination also other good reasons include its foldable , has interchangable parts for the future mindings , so watch the 3d monstr ( but they are focusing at lot on production but they have perfect customer service until about some point july 2015 "which is what i heard" but yeah its perfect but here's what you got to figure out is how many extruders you want 
there are 3d printers of that series and type of extruders of ,2, and 3, and 4 extruder media formats now i e-mailed them and they told me
the Trex 24-2 (which has 2 extruders  is $5,499 usd
the Trex 24-3 with 3 extruders is $5,699 usd
 and the 
Trex-24-4 with 4 extruders in $5,899 usd 

and to make this more evident i am going to give you the reference and time ( susan minzter told me this information on the prices and the date is march 27 , 5:55 pm canadian eastern standred time

-------------------------------------------------
also the only other thing you should worry about is the unit price of material while consitering the durablity , and other material properties like don't go cheap on the miser sites like china wholesale execpt now i can't ignore that china is starting to go away from the cheap dirt and go for quality but we careful with sites like china wholesale and carefully assess the product before you buy it when its cheap because of standreds , ethics , quality , etc so always look for sites with garrentees

----------

